# بخصوص معايرة الاجهزة المساحية



## saadmous (23 يناير 2009)

نامل من الاخوة المهندسين توضيح طريقة عمل معايرة للاجهزة المساحية قبل البداء فى العمل وشكرا


----------



## جمال احويج (24 يناير 2009)

هناك عدة طرق فى عملية المعايرة اولا عليك بتحديد نوع الجهاز .....
عطيك طريقة وهى تععتمد على الأستعمال من أول خطوة (الى اخد النقطة وتسجيل بياناتها..)
فى عملية اخد البانات يمكن ان تواجهك عدة اخطاء والتى تتمتل فى
1-عدم تسامت الجهاز.
2-عدم تسامت العاكس.
3-عدم دقة الجهاز فى قياس طور التردد من الجهاز الى العاكس.
4-عدم انطباق نقطة الصفر للجهاز مع المكان المفترض.
5-قيمة الترددات المستعملةتختلف عن المفترضة.
6-عدم الدقة فى تحديد معامل الانكسار.
*والمعايرة فى هدة الحلات تتم كتالى.........................*​


----------



## جمال احويج (24 يناير 2009)

هناك عدة طرق فى عملية المعايرة اولا عليك بتحديد نوع الجهاز .....
عطيك طريقة وهى تععتمد على الأستعمال من أول خطوة (الى اخد النقطة وتسجيل بياناتها..)
فى عملية اخد البانات يمكن ان تواجهك عدة اخطاء والتى تتمتل فى
1-عدم تسامت الجهاز.
2-عدم تسامت العاكس.
3-عدم دقة الجهاز فى قياس طور التردد من الجهاز الى العاكس.
4-عدم انطباق نقطة الصفر للجهاز مع المكان المفترض.
5-قيمة الترددات المستعملةتختلف عن المفترضة.
6-عدم الدقة فى تحديد معامل الانكسار.
*والمعايرة فى هدة الحلات تتم كتالى.........................*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

معايرة الاجهزة نوعان :
1- معايرة دورية بمعني يجب معايرة الجهاز كل فترة محددة حسب نوع الجهاز وكيفية معايرته
فمثلا المعايرة الدورية لجهاز level تكون في الحقل بطريقان 
اولي : معايرة جهاز بجهاز اخري 
ثانيا : ان نبدا من معلومة وننتهي عند اخري معلومة وتظهر من خلال القراءات مدا صحة الجهاز 
2- معايرة ميكانيكية : يقوم بها الوكيل للجهاز في البلد المعين وهي تحتاج لمعدات ميكانيكية 
يجب ان لا تزيد مدة المعايرة عن 6 اشهر


----------



## مازن السيد (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكل الاخوة


----------



## جمال احويج (24 يناير 2009)

*المعايرة *..الرقم(1)والرقم (2,6)يعتمد على الشخص الراصد والضروف الطبيعية.والخطاء رقم(3,,4,,5)فتعتمد على الجهاز والجه المصنعة لة وكترة استعمالة حيث فى هدة الحالة عليك بصيانة الجهاز ومعايرتة داخليآ...
ودلك من حين الى اخر وخاصتآ فى الحلات (4,,3)..........................


----------



## بوبكر ابوسند (29 سبتمبر 2010)

نود الايضاح عند اسخدام اجهزة المحطة الكاملة للاول مرة بالموقع وايضا بعد فترة من الاستخدام
التاكد من اعتمدات نظام تشغيل الجهاز و المعايرة الالكترونية لخط النظر وافقية الجهاز 
مشاركة متاخر بعض الشي ولعلها تجد من يستفيد منها


----------



## masre707 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة


----------



## ابوهشوم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

معايره جهاز الليفل
1-اغرز قضيبين حديديين في الارض يبعدان عن بعضهما مسافه 100 متر لنسمي احدهما س والخرى ص
2-ضع الجهاز في منتصف المسافه بينهما وخذ قرائه ليفل فو القضيبين
3-ضع الجهاز بالقرب من النقطه س بمسافه قريبه جدا بحيث يمكنك القرائه وخذ قراءه ثم على ص وخذ قراءه ايضا
4-اطرح القراءه الاولى والثانيه على كل من س وص
5-اذاكان الفرق في القرائتين على س والقرائتين على ص متطابق فالجهاز صحيح 100%
6-اذاكان هناك فرق فيجب معايره الحهاز
7-لنفرض انك قرات على س 1,000 و1,203 الفرق 0,203
وعلى ص 1,200 و 1,409 الفرق 0,209 هناق فرق 6 ملم
هذا يعني انك يجب ان تقرا على ص 1,403 
8-لاصلاح هذا الفرق فقم بفتح القرص الذي حول عدسه الجهاز 
9-ستجد برغي مثقوب قم بتحريك هذا البرغي بواسطه ابره خاصه( ستجدها في صندوق الجهاز) حتى تحصل
على القراءه المطلوبه
قم باعاده الخطوات من 1 الى 4 للتشييك
ملاحظه هذه العمليه يجب ان تتم في الصباح الباكر قدر الامكان 
تحياتي


----------



## MOAIYED (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## بوبكر ابوسند (30 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق وغني بمواطن البحث وذلك بالاختلاف الاجهزة وشركات التصنيع وايضا تعدد الموديلات

ومزيد من المشاركات وجازا الله جميع الاعضاءو المسؤلين على الموقع كل خير


----------



## بوبكر ابوسند (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراًًً


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع جميل و رائع و قليل التطرق اليه جزاك الله خيراى على طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## بوبكر ابوسند (9 أكتوبر 2010)

عند معايرة اي جهاز ميدانيا يجب التأكد من الارجل الموضوع عليها الجهاز اي حامل الجهاز 
وذلك بتاكيد علي ربط براغي المفاصل بالمفتاح الخاص بها
وحتى ولو كان جديداً


----------



## اسراء اياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kareem el dede (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر خاص لي المهندس دفع الله حمدان والمهندس ابو بكر و المهندس جمال والمهندس عمرو علي وجزاكم الله خيرا اخوكم


----------



## Al Mohager (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يحيى الأقرع (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## aboanas1 (17 يناير 2012)

فحص أجهزة التوتال

*نضع هدفا على بعد 50م من الجهاز وليكن إشارة + على ورقة وسدد عليها وضع الزاويه الأفقيه على الصفر وخذ الزاويه الشاقوليه ثم إقلب النظاره وأدر الجهاز 180درجه وسدد وخذ الزوايا الأفقيه والشاقوليه 
الزاوية الأفقية يجب أن تكون 180 درجه ومجموع الزاويتين الشاقوليتين يجب أن يكون 360درجة 
عندها تستطيع أن تعرف مجال الخطأ في الجهاز 
يفضل معايرته عند الوكيل*​


----------



## الطهراني (27 فبراير 2015)

كتاب ضبط ومعايرة الاجهزة المساحية البصرية بإستخدام جهاز الكولميتر
من اعدادي (حيدر عبد الهادي)

اضغط على الرابط التالي :
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=FA93E30C8598A997!125&authkey=!AF-9mWyXTPXFSXU&ithint=file,pdf


----------



## adel104 (2 مارس 2015)

موضوع مهم ، و طريقة (الإختبار بالوتدين ) مهمة لمعرفة جهاز الميزان


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

